# Installing FreeBSD on Raspberry Pi 3



## rbp3 (May 25, 2016)

I'm having problems installing Free*BSD* from the file image from the webpage http://www.freebsd.org/where.html

I've formatted the SD card with both SDFormatter and Fat32formatter.exe.

I'm getting as far as to the rainbowscreen but FreeBSD isn't booting.


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2016)

At the moment there are only official images for Raspberry Pi 1 and 2. 

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55473/


----------



## Ozfer (May 27, 2016)

I'm also waiting on ras pi 3 support. Arm 64 needs to be a tier 1 platform as it is becoming more common. Maybe will surpass intel?


----------



## tingo (May 29, 2016)

There are lots of  people who "needs" things. Unfortunately, they are not (not all of them) the same people who actually makes the work that fulfill such needs.
If you can; I suggest that you look into becoming a FreeBSD developer; it requires an effort, but at least you don't have to sit around waiting on someone else to fix your needs.
Maybe you will be happier too - who knows?


----------

